

Ask HN: new TLDs? - bachback

Not much discussion on HN on the new TLD&#x27;s which are coming very soon. Your views?
======
wesleyac
The only thing new TLD's are going to be used for are things like googlec.om
and other phishing attempts. I find the whole thing silly, but I guess some
people like the idea.

------
mattwritescode
Its another way for people to make more money. There is nothing wrong with the
ones we currently have.

------
aroch
In a completely immature reaction, I would like to buy fuck.comcast and
you.comcast

